# Cochrane & Sons, Selby



## gordonclark (Jan 19, 2006)

Looking for list of ships built here around same time as Aquamarine in 1911, also any photos of the yard at that time especially the trademark sideways ship[ launches, What a shame I started looking so late, the yard closed in 1995.


----------



## Lady Tredegar (Sep 29, 2006)

Can supply one - my namesake, the tug Lady Tredegar
Details: Weight:	105 tons Length: 80.0 feet Width: 20.6 feet Draught: 9.9 feet
3-cylinder steam engine by Earl & Co of Hull 
Built 1913 by Cochrane & Sons, Selby, their Yard No 591
Launched:	21/07/1913 Completed: 09/1913
Delivered to the Alexandra (Newport & South Wales) Docks & Railway Co Ltd 
She was named after the then Lady Tredegar, who cut the first sod in the works to build the new South Dock at Newport.
British Flag Registered Port: Newport, Mon ID:1125791
I have pictures, but unfortubately they're not mine to publish

Lady T


----------



## gil mayes (Nov 20, 2006)

LADY TREDEGAR (125791) was actually ordered by Joseph Constant, London as agent for Alexandra (Newport & South Wales) Docks & Railway Co Ltd, Newport. She was transferred to Alexandra (Newport & South Wales) Docks & Railway Co Ltd, Newport on completion 02.09.1913. Her machinery, triple 90rph and boiler was built by Earle's Shipbuilding & Engineering Co Ltd, Hull, often abbreviated to Earle's Co.
Gil.


----------

